# ECNL Standings



## Dof3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Do ECNL showcase games count in conference or Champions' League standings?


----------



## shales1002 (Oct 17, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> Do ECNL showcase games count in conference or Champions' League standings?


I was told not this season as there are no wildcards. Particularly since they will be having ECNL's best players playing an all-star game on the first day of all showcases this season.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> I was told not this season as there are no wildcards. Particularly since they will be having ECNL's best players playing an all-star game on the first day of all showcases this season.


How will they determine the champions league field of 32?  Just by your conference record alone?  I would think they still need to consider games played at the showcases...


----------



## shales1002 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dubs said:


> How will they determine the champions league field of 32?  Just by your conference record alone?  I would think they still need to consider games played at the showcases...


The field of 32 will be based on conference records. ECNL picked up a few more clubs. For example in the Southwest conference, 4 teams will now make champions league as opposed to 3. The conference grew by 2 clubs. Thus that eliminates one wildcard.  I believe the northeast conference did the same.

But I am seeing “Open Cup” during the playoffs. Not sure what that is all about.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> The field of 32 will be based on conference records. ECNL picked up a few more clubs. For example in the Southwest conference, 4 teams will now make champions league as opposed to 3. The conference grew by 2 clubs. Thus that eliminates one wildcard.  I believe the northeast conference did the same.
> 
> But I am seeing “Open Cup” during the playoffs. Not sure what that is all about.


Gotcha.  So in many cases top 4 teams will be slotted from each conference.  I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Caltek (Oct 25, 2019)

Dof3 said:


> Do ECNL showcase games count in conference or Champions' League standings?


I don’t see how I’m they could because showcase games are played based on standing so top teams from one conference lay top teams from other conference . Not fair to the teams that play the harder games where mid and lower level teams play easier games at the showcases.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 25, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Gotcha.  So in many cases top 4 teams will be slotted from each conference.  I guess that makes sense.


When I was growing up in the 70's and needed to find something out we would use Google.  Or in this case just go to the ECNL website and look at their rules. 

The amount of teams that qualify per conference varies.  

U14-U17 CHAMPIONS LEAGUE | SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATION ODDSØThe ECNL Champions League will have 29 Automatic Qualifiers based solely on conference games as outlined above. After the Automatic Qualifiers are determined, an additional 3 teams will qualify out of respective conferences based on the Overall Club Ranking in the previous season. No teams will be placed in the Wildcard Pool 

You can see the various rules and regs here. https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq92aegr8zu05r3/ECNL Competition Rules 2019-2020.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 25, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> But I am seeing “Open Cup” during the playoffs. Not sure what that is all about.


It appears to tie in the regional ECNL league teams with some ECNL teams. 

https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/05/09/girls-ecnl-regional-league-2020-post-season-announced/


----------

